#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-20
<rick_> 早安,大家
<rick_> 請問如果我用dd做了一個 1G 的 img 檔, 然後在裡面放 root file system, 做完後用了 200 M, 那要怎麼把 image size 減少成 200M?
<rick_> 目前想到的只有再dd一個 200M的img檔, 然後把檔案 copy 進去
<rick_> 不曉得有沒有更好的方式?
<rick_> hi 大家,我有用git commit 了幾次, 結果我做 了 git checkout -f 之後
<rick_> 我的修改都不見了
<rick_> 可是我git log 又有看到 我的 commit 記錄
<rick_> 請問我要怎麼切換到我commit 過的那幾版?
<rick_> 我目前想要切到gitt log 裡最近的那版 
<rick_> 喔 我想是我搞烏龍了
<rick_> 我對了一下...是我少commit了某些檔
<rick_> sorry
<kakashi> XD
<copyleft> XD
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-21
<tt> 有人吗 
<yao_ziyuan1> 广告：PCLinuxOS: Linux 中的艺术品  http://code.bulix.org/kjvn2m-79030
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-22
<barcastar> 有人吗？
<barcastar> 大家好
<AceLan> 迷有
<barcastar> 哇，那是谁在讲话呢～～～
<noahbentusi> 一片死寂......
<rick_> 所 以死人說 話了 
<noahbentusi> 唔, 退散.
<abyss263> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-23
<byonk> http://www.dofus.jp
<byonk> 某日本公司 代理了某法國公司的 online game 
<byonk> 但是 日本公司 的註冊 site  不支持  firefox or chrome 是怎樣!~
<byonk> 那個online game 本身是支持 mac 和 linux
<byonk> 日本公司官網 也 說明 支持 mac 和 linux 
<byonk> 還好 還有支持 其它 open id
<byonk> 最後還是搞不定如何start
<byonk> only flash 是怎樣!~
<acman> 日本公司 的註冊 site  不支持  firefox or chrome ??
<acman> 看沒有
<acman> byonk: 你這麼熱愛遊戲, http://www.humblebundle.com/ 有沒去買啊
<byonk> 滿想買的~
<byonk> 明年應該會買~ 不知道 是買cd 還是買了是給link download
<byonk> 要註冊日本的game id 的網站  不支持  firefox or chrome |  還註明說 "你的瀏覽器不支持"  
<byonk> 但還好它有其它 open id 可以用~
<byonk> 所以用google login
<byonk> 但 一直搞不定 如何 更新client
<byonk> 所以 不管它了!!囧~
<acman> byonk: 給 download link
<byonk> 你有買喔!!!~
<acman> 有啊
<byonk> @@!!!!
<byonk> wow!!!~cool~
<acman> 而且....買了他一次三個平台給你隨便抓
<acman> 完全沒保護 所以你要給別人玩也可以
<acman> byonk: 非常的佛心啊!!!
<byonk> @@!!!!~
<acman> byonk: 況且,要花多少錢是你自己決定喔
<byonk> 那你選了什! 
<byonk> all dev!!....
<byonk> 還是平均~
<acman> byonk: 不用選啊!一次就買五個遊戲啊
<byonk> 我知道阿! 但它下面不是有可以選的 要把錢平均分給誰~
<acman> byonk: 喔~我是說你要花多少錢買這五個遊戲隨便你,至於怎麼分配,我是把開發者的比例調低一點,EFF跟Child's Play調高
<byonk> 喔喔~
<acman> byonk: windows使用者最寒酸,linux使用者開的價是windows使用者的兩倍
<byonk> 是阿!
<acman> byonk: 蠻值的買的啦
<byonk> 還有人 去算 linux的人 出手比win 高很多!
<acman> byonk: 不過喔~不是每個遊戲都可以正常運作就是了,系統可能得要再調整一下
<byonk> 喔喔~
<byonk> 你買了 也真是佛心~ 我以為你不玩game~
<byonk> :P
<acman> byonk: 我玩啊!我是對那些大型商業遊戲已經有點麻木而已
<byonk> soga~
<acman> byonk: 這種佛心賣法+純看買方良心的,一定要給它支持一下的
<byonk> 你用paypal喔~
<acman> 不是!我用google checkout
<byonk> @@!!!~
<acman> 因為我有android手機,當然就有開通google checkout
<byonk> 那我只能用paypal了 ~
<byonk> 每個月都有一些錢進來~
<byonk> 那你第二次也要買阿~ !?
<acman> 哇還賺錢喔
<acman> 沒!我沒跟到第一次!我是買第二次
<byonk> 喔~
<byonk> 那第一次沒得買了喔~@@!!!
<acman> 然後收到一封mail
<acman> 節錄: I would just like to personally thank you for your support in making the Humble Indie Bundle #2 even more successful than the first one. As thanks, I have added the Humble Indie Bundle #1 into your bundle. 
<acman> 所以我剛剛點它給我的url進去看....Humble Indie Bundle #1的五套也都放給我抓了
<acman> 哇哈哈哈
<byonk> @@!!!~
<byonk> ~阿剛收到喔!~
<byonk> 你什時買的阿~
<acman> If you go to your personal download page, you will find the following games waiting for you:
<acman>   - World of Goo (now a top seller on the iPad)
<acman>   - Aquaria
<acman>   - Gish
<acman>   - Lugaru HD
<acman>   - Penumbra Overture
<acman>   - Samorost 2 
<acman> 忘了耶!大概買了十天左右
<byonk> @@!!!
<acman> 想要嗎
<acman> 羨慕嗎
<acman> 快去買吧
<byonk> @@!!!~
<byonk> acman, 好壞!!~>/////<*shy*
<acman> byonk: 哪有!你可以花個$5啊
<acman> byonk: 勸這種敗很佛心了耶
<byonk> 所以還是等下個月~ paypal 現在沒錢~囧~
<byonk> 那你買多少~
<byonk> 29!?
<acman> byonk: 好像是$20吧
<byonk> @@!!
<acman> byonk: 本來是想花少一點,看在EFF跟Child's Play的份上,多加了一些
<byonk> EFF真煩~
<acman> 哪邊煩?
<acman> 他本來是只有#2的五套,分配錢也只有HIB #2 Games,現在有#1,我猜可能買下去就是連#1也給你了
<byonk> 因為 那五套  本來就不怎好賣~
<acman> 你是說#1的?
<acman> #1有六套吧
<acman> #2是比較猛一點,有名作藏身
<byonk> 名作!
<byonk> braid!
<acman> http://www.humblebundle.com/bundle-in-bundle
<acman> For new purchases of the bundle, the Humble Indie Bundle #1 is only unlocked if you pay more than the current average
<byonk> 喔~~
<acman> 不過很"貼心",If you'd like to pay under the average and increase your payment later on your download page, that will work too.
<acman> 只要肯加碼,就不是問題 XD
<byonk> 之前沒有 samorost2 之後加的~
<acman> 嗯!我有看到
<byonk> HIB的小game 都 滿有趣的~
<acman> 昨晚收到的mail,我剛剛看到你才開始仔細看內容
<byonk> 看到我!!~
<acman> 我是覺得花不超過一個單機大作的$$來買,蠻值得的啦
<acman> byonk: 因為你不是很愛game
<byonk> 阿~
<acman> byonk: 我猜你應該會去買 XD
<byonk> 我是滿少玩的說~
<acman> braid <---光這一部就值得啦
<byonk> 那好像是 2代之類的~
<byonk> 滿新的~
<byonk> 所以你過關了!?
<acman> 那衝吧啊!!
<acman> 拜windows users之福,你可以花$10不到就比平均高了
<acman> braid??還沒~~
<byonk> 囧!!!~
<acman> 它的花招實在是太多了
<byonk> 為什麼 那個人物不是 loli!!~
<acman> machinarium我倒是破了
<byonk> 如果是loli 我現在就買 就算拿信用卡 也買了先!!~~
<byonk> @@!!!
<byonk> http://www.puppygames.net/revenge-of-the-titans/
<byonk> 那這個你也玩了!~
<byonk> 最近 play了 demo的~
<acman> 還沒
<byonk> Revenge of the Titans for Linux 也要 $13.37~
<byonk> 買HIB算是值得了~
<acman> 是啊
<acman> 所以才叫你買啊
<byonk> 但還是得等下個月~了 ~囧~
<acman> 那就沒啦
<byonk> 囧!!~
<acman> 剩2天半就over了耶
<byonk> 那就等#3吧~
<acman> http://www.humblebundle.com/ 右上方 time left
<byonk> 嗯有看到 ~
<byonk> 應該會出#3
<acman> 說不定就沒有#3了
<acman> 人家搞不好是年終特賣
<byonk> 怎可能~
<acman> 趁剩蛋前賣一賣,可以拿錢給child's play
<acman> #2結束就剩蛋了
<byonk> 喔!!好像呢~
<byonk> 星期六~
<byonk> 25日~
<acman> 嘿啊
<acman> 你不買的話,萬一沒#3....我一定會截圖截影片給你看
<byonk> @@!!!!~
<byonk> 那我不如 到每個官網 直接買了 !!!囧~
<acman> 那光#2就要$85了
<byonk> 囧!!!~
<byonk> 等明年出新作 應該就會在出#3了~
<acman> 那你要等到明年底
<byonk> 囧!!!~
<acman> 這樣今年沒玩具玩的小朋友會怨恨你
<byonk> HIB也是近期才開始的~  
<byonk> 我都沒玩具可以了!!!~~~~囧~
<acman> 買了你就有得玩!小朋友也有得玩
<byonk> 大家都有得玩!!!~
<acman> #3又不一定會有蘿莉蛇
<byonk> 蘿莉蛇!!!~
<byonk> 沒關西 我出!!~
<byonk> http://bysusanlin.com/raincat/
<byonk> loli喵 也不錯阿~
<acman> 所以你就要放過#2啦
<byonk> 沒辨法啦~
<acman> 那你就看我玩吧
<byonk> 嗯! >////<
<byonk> 定期發表 心得!!!~
<acman> 耶~網樂通機上盒送到了
<byonk> @@!!~
<acman> 安怎
<byonk> 那能做什~
<byonk> 有什可以看的~
<acman> 你不知道壹電視?
<byonk> 知道阿~
<byonk> 沒看就是了~
<byonk> 所以也不知道  理面有什可以看的 ~
<icman> 不是廣告的新聞
<byonk> 沒有廣告的新聞!
<icman> 現在的新聞都是廣告啊@@
<icman> 每天都在催眠大眾中國有多好
<icman> 把中國新聞當台灣新聞播...
<byonk> 我開電視 只會轉去 NHK
<icman> GJ..
<icman> 原來是日本來的蛇  (誤)
<byonk> 囧!!~
<icman> :P
<byonk> Taiwan的NHK 有好多 兒童 節目
<byonk> 我都在看  兒童 節目  囧!!!~
<icman> XD
<byonk> 上面也有教英文阿!  像 long 和 short 就在某節目 我就有學到 !!!  囧!
<byonk> 用動作和圖片 教!!~
<byonk> 看了那節目 我才 知道 long 和 short 怎麼念!!
<byonk> 所以我的英文程度是 兒童級的!~
<acman> 就是壹電視送的機上盒
<acman> 因為NCC不給他過,黎胖就自己搞網路的
<byonk> 你install好了喔~
<acman> icman: 你可以看公視
<acman> byonk: 我又不是你,我還在上班,怎麼裝
<byonk> 囧!!!~
<byonk> acman, 那你怎知道送到了~
<BV1AL> 要怎樣才能拿到機上盒？
<byonk> 看那個要錢嗎~
<ChuSiang> 好像不錯玩..
<byonk> 玩!~
<acman> byonk: 家裡有人,打電話跟我講的啊
<acman> BV1AL: 送的!不過第一階段送完了的樣子
<byonk> acman, 所以你現在下班了 !!~
<acman> http://nextvod.com.tw/tw/home/homeAction.do?method=home  
<acman> byonk: 還沒
 * acman 很苦命
<byonk> acman, 放心!我會陪著你的! (拍!~
<byonk> 雖然應該要過冬了 ~
<acman> 下班
<acman> 閃人
<byonk> acman, 路上小心~
<acman> back
<acman> 還沒到家，在捷運上
<acman> 官網又翹班了
<byonk> @@!!
<acman> 剛到家
<acman> 要來煮湯圓了
<byonk> 我要也吃!!~
<jzmer> 能不能借地问个购机问题？
<Kandu> acman: 都是這麼晚才吃晚飯的么？
<Kandu> acman: 我們這邊都是五六點就吃晚飯了。附近還有有幾個村的習慣是四點半吃晚飯 :)
<byonk> 我六點左右開始煮~
<acman> 《在外面餵貓中
<acman> Kandu:沒辦法，下班回到家就七點多了
<acman> 我又遇到回完問題送出後....ubuntu-tw掛掉
<acman> 我已經遇過不下十次了 orz
<acman> 算了～來去睡,就當問題跟答案之間沒緣份吧
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-24
<Kandu> 掛掉？好像很正常呀
<byonk> http://bijo-linux.com/
<Ellison> Hello
<wisag0d> hi
<wisag0d> 有人嗎？
<wisag0d> 似乎沒有呢 ：(
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-25
<wisag0d> :)
<wisag0d> hi
<wisag0d> 各位早安
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-26
<wisag0d> HI
<wisag0d> 各位早安
<Kandu> 早
<wisag0d> 是說我第一次使用XChat呢...
<wisag0d> 人數比我想的多好多...
<wisag0d> 但也筆我想的冷清好多...
<Kandu> 嗯，也許是因為關於 ubuntu 沒什麼好聊的吧
<wisag0d> 是說，我蠻喜歡LxDE的=D=
<wisag0d> 雖然說不聊Ubuntu，不過看起來還是有很多人掛在這阿。
<wisag0d> 不過老實說吧，我現在使用的是ArchLinux而不是Ubuntu... ((來亂的
<Kandu> 我也是。我學不懂 ubuntu -.-
<wisag0d> 我是覺得Ubuntu有點麻煩=D=
<wisag0d> 我初期接觸是用Ubuntu沒有錯" 
<wisag0d> 不過到後面就 orz
<wisag0d> 我目前的桌面都是用輕量級的OpenBox...
<wisag0d> 曾經用過KDE，不過因為電腦爛有點不順=D=
<wisag0d> HI
<Kandu> 嗯，同感。有些基礎軟體改動太大，弄不明白了
<wisag0d> 對了
<wisag0d> 你都很忙嗎？ 
<Kandu> 不忙。只是我的客戶端沒有提醒功能。又不能時時看着顯示器
<wisag0d> 喔喔 難怪呢
<wisag0d> 是說我有個很怪我的問題，
<wisag0d> Java上沒有辦法使用Gcin"
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-19
<jackden> 早安
<killer> 友人嗎
<killer> 現在測試
<medicalwei> Nya
<killer> 你好
 * medicalwei 正在為了某些事情團團轉 OwO
<killer> 是甚麼事？
<medicalwei> 包套件，打工，找教授，喵！
<killer> 真厲害
<killer> 不知道還有沒有其他人在線上
<FourDollars> yo
<medicalwei> FourDollars: Meow
<hychen> ...
<hugokuo> hello
<hugokuo> 前輩們
<medicalwei> hugokuo: <(_ _)>
<hugokuo> 請問ubuntu 內 是否有方法可以改 disk name
<hugokuo> for example 
<hugokuo> hda --->hde
<hugokuo> sda ---> sde
<hugokuo> medicalwei , hi
<FourDollars> As I know, there is no way to change that.
<hugokuo> FourDollars , thanks 
<FourDollars> hugokuo: no problem
<hugokuo> 耶誕快樂 各位
<acman> hugokuo: linux 底下沒有 diskname 這玩意
<acman> sda/hda <--是裝置名稱
<medicalwei> mv sda sdb (咦
<FourDollars> ...
<FourDollars> The name of device node (such /dev/hda, /dev/sda)
<hugokuo>  ......... 
<hugokuo> 真的可以那樣嗎XD
 * medicalwei 試試看
<medicalwei> tty 可以 mv ?
<medicalwei> 可以
<medicalwei> 不過下次開機應該會回來w
<acman> medicalwei: /dev 底下的東西不是給你這樣用的吧
<hugokuo> ha
<hugokuo> 我剛直接這樣亂用 好好笑
<medicalwei> wwwwwwwwwwww
<hugokuo> 我所知道的唯一方法是 udev
<acman> hugokuo: 我比較好奇有啥需求要改這個東西
<acman> hugokuo: 實際在使用上都是用 mount point, 根本不需要記這個啊
<hugokuo> 因為阿
<hugokuo> 我這邊幾台server 有1 個onboard driver
<hugokuo> 4 個　另外接上去的
<hugokuo> 其中四架　的系統都在sde
<hugokuo> 只有一台再sda
<hugokuo> 我想知道他是怎麼會變成sda
<hugokuo> 這樣會有礙大量部屬的一致性
<hugokuo> so confuse now
<medicalwei> hugokuo: GPT?
<hugokuo> 前輩　您考倒我了
<acman> 把那台換掉
<hugokuo> 正再重灌中　
<hugokuo> 阿
<hugokuo> 用mv 後重開機　　sde -----> sda 
<hugokuo> 不可逆　
<JBR> hello~?
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-20
<Steph__> hello
<hugokuo> Could I close ajax-console deamon ?
<hugokuo> will it affect  VNCproxy ? 
<byonk> let it snow
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-21
<BlueT_> acman: 啊？你說哪個聚會？ XDDD
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-22
<acman> BlueT_: 每個月在台北都有一個小聚會啊
<hugokuo> 什麼聚會
<acman> http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=45192&forum=30&post_id=211338#forumpost211338  <--這個聚會
<noctuorare> 問個不太Ubuntu的問題，“激”字的倉頡為什麼是 水竹尸大 而不是 水竹日大 或 水竹卜大？感激！
<noctuorare> 哦，明白了。感謝。
<ChuSiang_Office> 台中小聚會 - 第九發 - 週五晚（2011/12/23）是芥末年前最後一次耶誕夜前夕小聚！ [論壇 - Ubuntu 與自由軟體相關活動版] | Ubuntu 正體中文站 - http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=45760&forum=30&post_id=212038
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-23
<littlefatty> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-24
<zhenbeiju> byonk, ~~!
<BlueT_> acman: 你都有去台北小聚嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-25
<Chenlai> 哈露
<Chenlai> 有人能教我Ubuntu+Win7雙系統嗎?
#ubuntu-tw 2012-12-19
<zhenbeiju> byonk, ~~
<byonk> @@!
<zhenbeiju> byonk,  你多大了
<byonk> 一樣
<byonk> 你多大了
<zhenbeiju> byonk, 我28了
#ubuntu-tw 2012-12-20
<zhenbeiju> byonk, .
#ubuntu-tw 2013-12-17
<ubunbo> heloo
<ubunbo> hello
<ubunbo> 有人么
<ubunbo> hallo
<ubunbo> 有人么
<ubuntu-tw-bot> hallo 有人么
#ubuntu-tw 2013-12-20
<MiYA__> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2014-12-18
<pranav> hi i am having problem with my ubuntu network service . when ever the lappy goe in to hibernation mode network services crashes and the only method to keep restart is full restart of the OS .
<pranav> can any body provide some help ?
<DreamerC> 1 am ...
<pranav> DreamerC : hi
#ubuntu-tw 2015-12-16
 * tai271828  --> eod
<OMGOMG> 嗯
#ubuntu-tw 2015-12-17
 * prime2477 slaps prime2477 around a bit with a large fishbot
#ubuntu-tw 2015-12-18
<fling> Hello. Is this link opening for you guys? -> http://zdravalt.ru/
<fling> ok, should be 404, thanks.
#ubuntu-tw 2016-12-21
 * mosesofmason 的機器人揮手向 mosesofmason 再見 *抽泣*
<ben__> hi 大家好我叫ben 
<ben__> 可以請教各位大神一個問題嘛？ 
<ben__> 因為小兄弟的朋友最近在ubuntu寫了一個application
<ben__> 想把它打包變成一個package提供大家下載
<ben__> 不知道這中間的流程需要哪些步驟？（因為還是新手不知道
<ben__> 要怎麼提交出去
<ben__> 不知道在線上的各位大神們有哪位能指點一下迷路的小兄弟，給各位跪惹(T . T)
#ubuntu-tw 2016-12-24
<zhangxaochen> 想问下，你们 商场，有卖 Kirkland 907g 混合巧克力的吗？或者网上电商之类的也行
